# Smiths Watches



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a bit new to Smiths Watches and would be grateful for any info. Please correct me where I'm wrong and any further info would be appreciated but from what I can see the set up was like this:-

Smiths started producing wrist watches in about 1945

Initially they were marked 'Britain'

In about 1947 they were marked 'Made in England'

In about 1952 they introduced the DeLuxe - with 15J sub dial

The 17J centre seconds appeared later - when?

What was the 16J movement then?

The 19J Imperial appeared in 1957

The Everest was initially a re-badged DeLuxe but then went on to use the 19J Imperial movement

The Astral - appeared when? and what was its position relative to the DeLuxe and Imperial? was it the cheap option? I have seen many calibres in the Astral including the military 60466E. Any info on the Astral would be wonderful

From my perspective the relative ranking went Everest, Imperial, DeLuxe, Astral - is this right and have I left any models out?

When did Smiths stop manufacturing wrist watches

I'm not into the Welsh side yet so let's take things slowly

Many thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm, now I wonder who could help with this request... :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know too much about them, but I have a few


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

OK, I've done some digging and come up with this:

http://www.antiquewatchstore.com/information.php?info_id=14

I think it answers most of my questions but if Mel or someone else can add to it then I'd be eternally grateful.

Cheers


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

There have, fairly recently, been a few topics about Smiths watches here on the forum - just search using 'Smiths'.

Also consider googling on 'James Merrens', he is an enthusiast that specialises in Made in England Smiths watches.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Julian, I have just had one of my Smiths serviced by James Merrens - and what a lovely job he did too.

The thing that confuses me a little is the 'ranking' of the various models. Unlike Omega for example who, in the 1950s, had the Constellation, Geneve, Seamaster, Tresor and then the 'No Names' in a succession of quality and finish, Smiths have seemingly no ranking - or do they?

Was it Everest as the best, then Imperial, then DeLuxe, then Astral or is there some other order? Or were they all the same ranking with just design differences to appeal to different buyers

Cheers


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

smiths made some nice watches and some of the best movements in the past, for 'ranking' i'd go more on the movements than the models (tho somemodels are more expensive as they are rarer) , i think mel is the smiths methuselah.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not really a SMITHS guru, I just worked for them for a short time on the Clock side rather than watches, but do know some of the history.

I reckon you've got the running order about right years and models, remember that SMITHS were one of the few companies in watchmaking world wide who made everything in house EXCEPT for hairsprings and balances. And saying evrything means everything, that included printed matter, boxes, cases dials, display materials, straps bracelets even down to spring bars. Obviously some hi-end cases were bought in, but there was a tendency to buy compnaies who were already established in other fields.

Vastly under-rated sector of British industry, we could have given the Cantons a run in quality and quantity in reality.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

imo the smiths in house movments are on par with the omega ones from the same time period , i still have the movment from this one but scrapped the case (9ct) as it was split


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is the Smiths W10, a military watch only made for 3 years 1967-1970

I am told it was that last British watch to be made in this country.


----------

